# Check out the Ceremonial Snips



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My daughters BF and his band are out on tour. So here is my cheap promotion for them. They are out on the East coast right now. Drop in and slap the drummer up side the head for me. My daughter is pining for him.

you can check them out at http://www.myspace.com/ceremonialsnips

Nov 3 2006 8:00P 
coldbrook lions hall kentville, Nova Scotia 
Nov 4 2006 8:00P 
st.albans hall sydney, Nova Scotia 
Nov 5 2006 8:00P 
brennans charlottown, Prince Edward 
Nov 5 2006 8:00P 
brennans charlottown, Prince Edward 
Nov 6 2006 12:00P 
Polyvalente de Matane matane, Quebec 
Nov 6 2006 1:15P 
CEGEP de matane matane, Ontario 
Nov 7 2006 9:00P 
Bar La Mansarde matane, Quebec 
Nov 8 2006 7:00P 
endhits ottawa, Ontario 
Nov 9 2006 7:00P 
johnny's pool hall richmond hill, Ontario 
Nov 10 2006 7:00P 
J's place brantford, Ontario 
Nov 11 2006 8:00P 
humberview school caledon east, Ontario 
Nov 12 2006 6:00P 
the underground hamilton, Ontario 
Nov 15 2006 8:00P 
the trinity lounge sarnia, Ontario 
Nov 16 2006 8:00P 
dungeon studios tillsonberg, Ontario 
Nov 17 2006 8:00P 
call the office london, Ontario 
Nov 18 2006 8:00P 
club 1214 windsor, Ontario 
Nov 22 2006 8:00P 
Manhattan Room Regina, Saskatchewan 
Nov 23 2006 8:00P 
The Loft Edmonton AB 
Nov 24 2006 8:00P 
Lions Hall sylvan lake, ab 
Dec 1 2006 8:00P 
Royal Palace Spanish Fork, Utah 
Dec 3 2006 8:00P 
Civic Centre Abiline, Kansas 
Dec 8 2006 8:00P 
Third Street CAfe Fort Wayne, Indiana 
Dec 9 2006 8:00P 
TBA Detroit, Michigan 
Dec 10 2006 8:00P 
dolphin house kalamazoo, Michigan 
Dec 18 2006 8:00P 
More dates TBA!! Sentenced to Party!


----------



## Sykonatiac (Oct 19, 2006)

Thats pretty good. Why didn't I see this earlier? They were in coldbrook? Thats a ten minute drive from where I live! Ah well, guess I can't slap the drummer for you.

:rockon2:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Bummer, a missed opportunity. Maybe someone else can get him for me. :banana:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is a video that the band put out. Not a bad job really. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWsZfjcGgCc


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

The snips rock. Check them out.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well as you might expect, this is not my type of music, but from what I heard, it's tight, melodic and has good vocals.


My son would dig the sh1t out of them.

:rockon:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

They sound together.. that is a good thing. Not my style either but if I heard them as I was walking by I'd check them out. Good vocals, tight bottom and some good guitar... keep it up :rockon:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Not exactly my thing, but they're all great players and the brass adds class and keeps them from sounding like a thousand other bands. I wish them all the best....and all drummers need to be slapped .


----------

